# LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.)



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 30, 2016)

According to this FilmSchool.org Google doc, 4 out of 7 FilmSchool.org members were admitted in 2015 to LMU's Film & TV Production MFA for a 57% acceptance rate. For 2016, 4 out of 8 FilmSchool.org members were admitted to LMU's Film & TV Production MFA for a 50% acceptance rate.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 13, 2018)

The Film School LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.) has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## Chris W (Sep 19, 2019)

The film school LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## Chris W (Dec 9, 2019)

The film school LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated with correct dealine


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 20, 2020)

The film school LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## A248 (Sep 6, 2020)

A248 posted a new review on the film school  LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.)


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 24, 2020)

The film school LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 13, 2021)

The film school LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

